# Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!



## smile4loubie (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried on a wedding dress today & completely fell in love. 
The lady pulled back the curtain & my jaw hit the floor.
One problemo. It costs ?899!!!!!
There is no way on this earth I can afford that dress & even if I could I wouldn't - not at that price!
Please please please please please could you keep yours eyes & ears peeled for a dress called
*"Autumn" by Rosetta Nicolini.* 
The detail comes in purple or white or black (and many others but I'd be happy with any of these).
Its not the best pic of it but the best I could find.






I'd be soooooooooooooooooo grateful if you could keep your eyes & ears peeled.


----------



## gail1 (Jun 21, 2010)

OMG its beautiful dont you know of anyone who could copy it for you maybe


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 21, 2010)

Nopes =( I absolutely love it. It's my dream dress.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jun 21, 2010)

The dress is lovely. I'd love one like it. My neice is getting married at the end of July and found her dress only worn once on ebay for about half the price. I have also seen wedding dresses in charity shops. the other possibility is to ask people to give a small donation towards the dress? One couple I know who had lived together for a long time asked for things like button holes and bridal boquet to keep costs down as they already had their home. Theri reception was brilliant and everyone helped out with food and wine and entertainment too.


----------



## Monica (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW what a beautiful dress


----------



## am64 (Jun 21, 2010)

well loubie im going for a job in a local charity shop so if i see one you'll be the first to know hunni that is beautiful xxx


----------



## lyndasw (Jun 21, 2010)

What a stunning dress, no wonder you fell in love with it!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2010)

There is a charity shop in Edinburgh which specialises in wedding dresses, they are ex-display ones rather then second hand ones.  I think it is a Bardardos shop.


----------



## glodee (Jun 21, 2010)

Fab dress Lou!! I'll keep my eyes peeled for you! x


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.thefizz.co.uk/wedding-wear/oxfam-bridal/

are any of these shops near you?  Could you go to a nearby art college and look for a fashion student to do you a copy?


----------



## hotchop (Jun 21, 2010)

there is a company called Landy brides who make "copy dresses" so to speak...... they are based abroad somewhere but ive read loads of good things about them on the forums of moneysavingexpert.com

it is a beautiful dress !


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow that is stunning I can see why you fell in love with it xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd second e-bay, you can often find dresses on there. Also, sample sales! Ask a few cheeky questions to bridals shops, and don't just limit it to your local area - ask them when they have their sample sales. Make a few phone calls.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 21, 2010)

Lou, isnt Mr Cakebread a member on here as well? Shouldnt this be a secret?!


----------



## smile4loubie (Jun 22, 2010)

Lou - he rarely comes on here. & when he does its only to the general section to ask a question =) x


----------



## MCH (Jun 22, 2010)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I have also seen wedding dresses in charity shops.




Oxfam have a web site where they have some dresses which might be worth a look:

http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/content/secondhandstore/bridal/locations.html


Hope you get what you want somewhere as it looks stunning.


----------



## RachelT (Jun 27, 2010)

Ooo, Good suggestion Rachelh! Try guildford, they're a pretty well known fashion and design university! My mum works in a charity shop in Farnborough (Marie Curie, near the bus stop), i'll ask if she can keep an eye out for you.


----------



## am64 (Jun 27, 2010)

loubie im keeping an eye out in our local CS shops aswell...can you adapt and decorte your own stylee type dress if you found a plain dress ...ie with more purple flowers ..or approach the local or farnham art college to find a student to do it for their design project ???  just ideas ??


----------

